

Oklahoma station drops evolution from showing of Cosmos - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/oklahoma-station-drops-evolution-from-showing-of-cosmos/

======
sentenza
Congratulations! You are now part of a list of historical events in television
history. It is the list of TV stations that drop things because of a worldview
which, in retrospect, is totally fucked up.

I'm afraid, though, that you are not No. 1 on that list. This honor goes to
the proud but narrowminded people of various TV stations that refused to
broadcast the Uhura-Kirk kiss.

